
Obama Proclaims November 19th as National Entrepreneurs’ Day - jaybol
http://grasshoppergroup.com/the-president-proclaims-november-19th-as-national-entrepreneurs-day/
======
heyrhett
Oh great, it's our day, and we can celebrate by thanking, mentoring, lending
money, and paying it forward.

"Hey Entrepreneurs! It's your day! Please bail out the country, the rest of us
have no idea what we're doing!"

------
shmulkey18
But remember kids, business is icky, the rich are evil, investors are greedy,
and "public service" is preferable to working in the private sector.

------
johngalt
Spiders declare Nov 20th national day of flies.

~~~
jberryman
*groan

i`m flagging this story as flamebait. not really interested in the libertarian
hatefest that it invites.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
Come on, it's hacker news: Home of many libertarians, aspies (and wannabes),
grammar sticklers, and concern trolls. Obama doesn't have a chance in hell
here, even when he's trying to give a shout-out.

He, and anyone who doesn't have a tax break or credit in hand, will get the
same treatment here. As a bleeding heart liberal, I've come to terms with it
:)

~~~
smokeyj
Is it radical that entrepreneurs want to keep their money, so they can invest
it the way they see fit? As a bleeding heart thinker, I've come to terms with
this.

------
willheim
So... do we get to take a day off?

~~~
lukifer
Maybe take the day off from your day job to work on your side project? :)

~~~
blhack
Wow it would be incredibly to see employers adopt that.

------
Towle_
Idea: Stock bought/sold on Nov. 19th not subject to capital gains tax

------
crikli
Huh. I thought that was April 15th.

------
durbin
Babson What!

------
chailatte
He wants us to work harder that day so to pay off the raises he's been giving
to the federal workers.

"The number of federal workers earning $150,000 or more per year has risen
tenfold in the past five years. And it has doubled since Obama took office."

[http://www.nydailynews.com/opinions/2010/11/13/2010-11-13_th...](http://www.nydailynews.com/opinions/2010/11/13/2010-11-13_the_fat_of_the_land.html)

~~~
jon_hendry
That's meaningless without info about what those jobs are. Clueful SEC
investigators, skilled engineers, top scientists aren't going to come cheap.

Also, "since Obama took office" doesn't mean much, since Obama's first year in
office was under Bush's last budget.

Finally, if you outsource or contract out lower-wage Federal jobs, it should
be expected that the remaining employees will have a higher concentration of
high-wage specialists.

~~~
anamax
> Also, "since Obama took office" doesn't mean much, since Obama's first year
> in office was under Bush's last budget.

Actually, it wasn't; Congress didn't pass a budget during Bush's last year. It
passed some continuing resolutions during the end of the Bush administration
and passed a budget during Obama's first few months.

~~~
jonhendry
"Bush administration and passed a budget during Obama's first few months."

Who came up with the content? Was it based on the Bush administration's
proposals, or the new Obama administration's proposals? The Obama
administration was hardly even staffed out for months.

~~~
anamax
> Who came up with the content?

It was a dem budget.

Congress basically ran the spending from 2006 on. Bush didn't threaten a veto,
let alone do one. (The last deficit from a repub congress was $100b/year. The
current deficit is over 10x as big.)

Considering how little that Obama has deviated since then, it's unclear why
you think that the budget passed in early 2008 isn't what he wanted.

~~~
jonhendry
Please. Bush didn't threaten vetos of profligate Republican spending either.
He doubled the national debt from about $5 trillion to $10 trillion, and it
didn't all happen in the two years after 2006.

Really, you need to grapple with this reality. Two wars paid for off-budget, a
medicare drug benefit that they made no attempt to pay for and thus went
straight to the deficit, and tax cuts.

~~~
anamax
> Please. Bush didn't threaten vetos of profligate Republican spending either.

I didn't intend to suggest that he did.

> He doubled the national debt from about $5 trillion to $10 trillion, and it
> didn't all happen in the two years after 2006.

You're right - it didn't. The deficit went up, to a peak of around $600B,
after 9/11 and the prescription drug monstrosity, but had dropped to $100B
when repubs lost congress. That six years, plus the 2 years of a Dem congress,
added $5T to the debt.

Obama is on schedule to add $5T in four years....

Yes "profligate Republican spending" was horrible. My point is that Dems have
been worse.

